# Do conspiracy theorists have a mental disorder?



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2009)

Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.

What do you think?


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 28, 2009)

just ....


----------



## Dis (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know if Chris is a conspiracy theorist, but just from reading a few of these threads, a friend of mine thinks HE has severe mental disorders...


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2009)

Dis said:


> I don't know if Chris is a conspiracy theorist, but just from reading a few of these threads, *a friend of mine thinks HE has* severe mental disorders...


Your friend for reading the threads?


----------



## Dis (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if Chris is a conspiracy theorist, but just from reading a few of these threads, *a friend of mine thinks HE has* severe mental disorders...
> ...



Funny ha-ha, or funny lame?  I'll choose. 

Lame.


----------



## Bfgrn (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?



I see two sides to it... most conspiracy theorists are goof balls, like the NWO and Illuminati crowd...

But I was enraged last year when the History Channel did a "documentary" on 911 conspiracies. I don't believe it was an "inside job" but the History Channel spent the first hour doing a hit job on anyone that believes ANY conspiracies... they lumped Pearl Harbor, the JFK assassination and 911 together...

Each event must be viewed on it's own...

I've studied the JFK assassination for years and am convinced the events in Dallas didn't happen the way the Warren Commission reported...and I've seen polls that show a majority of Americans have the same doubts as I do. 

I thought the History Channel's approach diminished the piece and made me question their conclusions... If the facts are in their favor, just let them speak loud and clear...


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Take the test and post your scores here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/74340-personality-test.html


----------



## Anguille (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?


 
Yes. An old friend of mine is becoming one. I think the stress of his job and his pending divorce have turned him into one. 
I also think it's related to his having been brought up by very religious parents. He has exchanged religion for conspiracy theory. Only difference is that he had the sense to not go on and on about about his religious beliefs, he didn't try to force them on anybody. But now he talks non stop about the Fed reserve and all kinds of crap. He says it's his responsability to inform people. He's still the very smart funny kind and affectionate guy he's always been but he doesn't get it when people's eyes glaze over. He always has to be told to put a lid on it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?



Some do, some don't. Paranoia is one of the problems they might have and also delusional thinking. Depends on how consumed they are by those thoughts and how active they are in constantly bringing them up.

I would say most of the Conspiracy theorists on this board are both paranoid and delusional. I am the same way, the difference4 is I take medication that controls those thoughts enough for my intelligence to override what I think ( the delusional part). 

Don't get me wrong, I BELIEVE a lot of what they say, BUT my intellect aided by the medication is able to sort out the delusional part and then I do not act on it with out solid evidence to back it up.

On days I am real sick it gets harder even with the medication to control the delusions though. Or if I haven't slept for several days. On those days the intellect is worn down handling the current physical state I am in and I have less ability to sort the delusional thoughts out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> ...



Anyone who accepts the conspiracy THEORY that muslims and Bin Laden were behind the 9/11 attacks has been brainwashed by the lies and propaganda of the mainstream media like the history channel are the goof balls.I also have studied the JFK assassination for years and the evidence is overwhelming that it was an inside job done by the CIA/Military Industrial complex that Eisenhower warned the american public about in his farewell address.

The evidence is even MORE overwhelming thanks to much better technology today than there was back then that 9/11 was an inside job.these videos prove it all that it was an inside job and a coverup.anywho who looks at these videos and STILL says it wasnt an inside job is either A on drugs constantly, or B -in denial and did not look at them, which I find is the case with most posters here.I ask people to watch them and elaborate about them here,they never do since they only see what they want to see.some are still in denial here about JFK and still blindly believe the warren commission report.those people are hopeless.some I have found out can handle the truth about JFK since it was so long ago but are in denial about 9/11 since it was an even worse tragedy and much more recent.Like i said,anybody who looks at these videos and still defends the official version that it wasnt an inside job,is either on drugs or in serious denial.Here is the site with overwhelming proof.

Canada 9/11 Truth - Videos  when you got thousands of  high ranking military officers,first responders,pilots,intelligence officers,retired generals,structural engineers and scientists all over the world saying they have been lying and refuse to reopen the investigation,it doesnt take a genius to see after watching these videos it was an inside job.there are a lot of amazing similarities in the JFK assassination and 9/11 matter of fact.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You know why there hasn't been another 9-11?  Because 9-11 isn't possible without government being in on it, or completely incompetent.

So GOP, which was it on 9-11?  Was your leader incompetent or in on it?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 28, 2009)

My guess is they want to appear incompetent, but they made way too much money for them to be stupid.


----------



## Terral (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Ravi:



Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?


 
  I think Ravi is a Conspiracy Theorist with some kind of mental disability for pretending that a band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals like this . . .







  . . . really pulled off these related 9/11 Inside-job Attacks. You &#8216;are&#8217; willing to buy Senor Bushie&#8217;s Official Govt Cover Story &#8216;and&#8217; pretend that all other 911Truth explanations represent &#8216;ridiculous nonsense.&#8217;

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K5M0xtxQVQ"]This Guy Only LIES When His Mouth Is Moving[/ame]

  Ravi starts threads about &#8220;Conspiracy Theorists&#8221; as if the Govt telling We The People that this EMPTY HOLE . . . 






  . . . represents a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner is anything but &#8216;ridiculous nonsense&#8217; (my thread).  






  I can clearly see evidence of AN EMPTY HOLE in this empty Shanksville Field, but Ravi&#8217;s Conspiracy Theory says we are looking at a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. :0) 






  This is a picture of the Pentagon taken on 9/11 where Ravi&#8217;s Conspiracy Theory says a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. :0) I explain &#8220;*What Really Happened At The Pentagon*&#8221; (here) if Ravi wants to defend his *Loyal Bush-Monkey* (pic) *Official Cover Story &#8216;ridiculous nonsense&#8217;* in a real 911Truth Debate. 






  Okay, Ravi, this is your golden opportunity to show us how your Official Fantasy 100-Ton Jetliner did one of these numbers (pic) at the Pentagon on 9/11 . . . 
  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA"]Believe Ravi Or These Expert Witnesses[/ame]

  . . . even though all of these military/aviation experts conclude from the &#8216;evidence&#8217; that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed at there on 9/11 or any other day. I suppose that Ravi is going to prove that &#8216;their reasoning&#8217; is defective, because they all agree with me that no 100-ton Jetliner ever crashed into the Pentagon . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A"]WTC-7 Collapse In 6.6 Seconds[/ame] 

  This is a short video clip of what Ravi says represents a 47-story skyscraper collapsing CD-style into its own footprint . . . 






  . . . according to &#8216;his&#8217; Official Cover Story Stupidity. My thread on the WTC-7 Controlled Demolition is here (link) if Ravi wants to debate that topic as well. 






  This is a picture of WTC-7 taken during the collapse and you cannot see a single fire through any of the unbroken windows, but &#8216;his&#8217; Official Cover Story says this skyscraper collapsed from building fires/debris; which has never happened in the history of this planet before &#8216;or&#8217; after 9/11 (WTC-7 Smoking Gun Video).

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uNbKJofv3c"]Believe These People Or Ravi&#8217;s Conspiracy Theory[/ame]

  The reasons that a real steel-framed skyscraper will never burn down is explained in this little video, which I hope Ravi will try to disprove using whatever he calls credible evidence.

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz-6A59qzAU[/ame]

  The Bush Administration has been caught LYING time and time and time again . . . 

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm73wOuPL60[/ame]

  . . . but Ravi has no problem believing the Official Govt Cover Stories, because he is doing this (pic and pic) to beat the band. Yes, I do believe that the Conspiracy Theorists (like Ravi) who believe the Official Conspiracy Theories (pic and pic) have some kind of mental disorder . . . 

  GL, 

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> My guess is they want to appear incompetent, but they made way too much money for them to be stupid.



exactly,also the thing that those vidoes in that link covers is that if they were just plain incompetent like the government and media like to claim them to be in their explanation for why the muslims were able to pull it off,the thing that disproves that is that if they were just plain incompetent that day,there should have been MANY heads rolling.Their should have been multiple firings of top brass people and court martials if they had been just plain incompetent,but their were NONE.Instead they got promotions instead  for their incompetence and yet people here still blindly swallow thier lies.unbelieveable.Thats one of the many similarities in JFK AND 9/11 is there should have been multiple firings of secret service agents and police  officers in the dallas police dept that day and their were NONE then either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2009)

What do you think?[/quote]

  I think Ravi is a Conspiracy Theorist with some kind of mental disability for pretending that a band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals like this . . .






  . . . really pulled off these related 9/11 Inside-job Attacks. You &#8216;are&#8217; willing to buy Senor Bushie&#8217;s Official Govt Cover Story &#8216;and&#8217; pretend that all other 911Truth explanations represent &#8216;ridiculous nonsense.&#8217;

you hit the nail right on the head,you can say that again.  

  . . . even though all of these military/aviation experts conclude from the &#8216;evidence&#8217; that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed at there on 9/11 or any other day. I suppose that Ravi is going to prove that &#8216;their reasoning&#8217; is defective, because they all agree with me that no 100-ton Jetliner ever crashed into the Pentagon . . .

exactly.  



  This is a short video clip of what Ravi says represents a 47-story skyscraper collapsing CD-style into its own footprint . . . 

 wtc-7-was-a-controlled-demolition-inside-job.html"]link[/URL]) if Ravi wants to debate that topic as well. 

 apparently Ravi isnt aware that witnesses there saw and heard explosions in the basement BEFORE the plane struck above either and were filmed carying a men out of the basements on fire who yelled out-my god there are explosions going on in the basements and that there is suppreseed footage you can see in those vidoes of mine of black smoke rising from the streets when the towers have not even collapsed yet and that windows were blown out in the sub basement before the tower fell down. you going to believe the witnesses and the footage or these corrupt politicians Ravi?



  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uNbKJofv3c"]Believe These People Or Ravi&#8217;s Conspiracy Theory[/ame]

exactly   

  The reasons that a real steel-framed skyscraper will never burn down is explained in this little video, which I hope Ravi will try to disprove using whatever he calls credible evidence.
 except as anyone with logic and common sense knows,it cant be disproved.  


  The Bush Administration has been caught LYING time and time and time again . . . 

 sure enough.

  . . . but Ravi has no problem believing the Official Govt Cover Stories, because he is doing this (pic and [URL="http:/

you have a choice Ravi,keep your head buried in the sand with these ostrichs in this picture orwatch my videos and read terrals post and get educated.its your call.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2009)

I guess that answers that.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 28, 2009)

when everyone is out to get you, paranoia is just good thinking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for proving that your one of those loyal Bush dupes who want to keep your head buried in the sand with those ostrichs in that pic of Terrals instead of taking up our challenge to get educated by watching those 47 videos in my canada wants the truth site that I gave you the link to or addressing Terrals post.Obviously JFK since it was something that happened so many years ago is a conspiracy you CAN handle,but 9/11 is too recent that you want to ignore and live in denial about it.thanks for proving that to us today by not accepting our challenge we gave you.yes you answered that for us today, people who are in denial about the 9/11 conspiracy,have mental disorders.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Thank you for proving that your one of those loyal Bush dupes who want to keep your head buried in the sand with those ostrichs in that pic of Terrals instead of taking up our challenge to get educated by watching those 47 videos in my canada wants the truth site that I gave you the link to or addressing Terrals post.Obviously JFK since it was something that happened so many years ago is a conspiracy you CAN handle,but 9/11 is too recent that you want to ignore and live in denial about it.thanks for proving that to us today by not accepting our challenge we gave you.


I can't help it, I'm a big George W. Bush fan and know he can do no wrong.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?



I Think you have been programed..even the word conspiracy theorist is a psyop..any investigator or criminal investigation is a conspiracy theory..people are charged with the crime of conspiracy all the time..but your mind has been trained to associate conspiracy's with topics like big foot or Elvis..the only reason you find conspiracy of covert government operations ridiculous  is  because you are wholly uninformed of the public record and history .. of such events ... in short your opinion is formed because of your ignorance...if you truly believe these patriots are all mentally ill ..I would have to question your mental health

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a poll for you. It will have a similar topic.

"Do people that do not consider conspircy theories have a mental disorder?"

Do they seem to have lack or reasoning? Do they seem to be on the same side everytime without seeing anyone else's point of view? Do they seem to conservative and they just don't want to rock the boat? Are they the term sheep?


I just thought all this was funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 28, 2009)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> ...


----------



## Anguille (Apr 28, 2009)

Anguille said:


> He says it's his responsability to inform people. He's still the very smart funny kind and affectionate guy he's always been but he doesn't get it when people's eyes glaze over. He always has to be told to put a lid on it





eots said:


> it is his responsibilty...and the glazed look sounds more like a illness than an infromed outrage over the Fed...


 

How long have you been in this cult, eots? Do they allow you contact with your family?


----------



## Anguille (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I guess that answers that.


 

Like moths to a flame. No pun ...


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for proving that your one of those loyal Bush dupes who want to keep your head buried in the sand with those ostrichs in that pic of Terrals instead of taking up our challenge to get educated by watching those 47 videos in my canada wants the truth site that I gave you the link to or addressing Terrals post.Obviously JFK since it was something that happened so many years ago is a conspiracy you CAN handle,but 9/11 is too recent that you want to ignore and live in denial about it.thanks for proving that to us today by not accepting our challenge we gave you.
> ...


ROFLMAO
yeah you bushie you


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 This is the conspiracy theory forum after all.

RGS answered my question.


----------



## Toro (Apr 28, 2009)

I find that most conspiracy theories tend to believe most if not all of them, no matter how outlandish.  That tells you a lot.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2009)

Toro said:


> I find that most conspiracy theories tend to believe most if not all of them, no matter how outlandish.  That tells you a lot.



most people like you are full of shit and empty statements...that tells you a lot


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2009)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I find that most conspiracy theories tend to believe most if not all of them, no matter how outlandish.  That tells you a lot.
> ...


But you do believe most, if not all...don't you?

Why, exactly do you...what made you decide that the government was out to get you?


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > He says it's his responsability to inform people. He's still the very smart funny kind and affectionate guy he's always been but he doesn't get it when people's eyes glaze over. He always has to be told to put a lid on it
> ...



the cult of being aware of the fed ?,,you really do have some bizarre thoughts


----------



## Anguille (Apr 28, 2009)

"Responsibility to inform the public" 

It's something all you guys keep repeating. 

Like a mantra. 

Who put this thought into your heads?


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2009)

Ravi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



the government is not out to get me..our government has been taken over incrimentally by quasi government agencies like the bilderberg group ..the c.f.r and the fed..and they have a well documented agenda for a one world centralized government and the death of democracy and sovereignty...this is not a theory


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2009)

Anguille said:


> "Responsibility to inform the public"
> 
> It's something all you guys keep repeating.
> 
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZk8ronces[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn (Apr 28, 2009)

Anguille said:


> "Responsibility to inform the public"
> 
> It's something all you guys keep repeating.
> 
> ...




I know of no safe depository of the ultimate powers of the society but the people themselves; and if we think them not enlightened enough to exercise their control with a wholesome discretion, the remedy is not to take it from them but to inform their discretion. 
*Thomas Jefferson *


----------



## Toro (Apr 28, 2009)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I find that most conspiracy theories tend to believe most if not all of them, no matter how outlandish.  That tells you a lot.
> ...



A proclivity to believe in conspiracy theories is evidence of a weak mind, not a skeptical one.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Say's who ?..you would make a lousy cop or detective with that attitude...dunb ass


----------



## Terral (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Uknow_me:



Uknow_me72 said:


> I have a poll for you. It will have a similar topic.
> 
> "Do people that do not consider conspircy theories have a mental disorder?"


 
  First of all, EVERYONE here is a &#8220;*Conspiracy Theorist*,&#8221; so please stop deluding yourself!!! The only way you can disqualify yourself from being a &#8220;*Conspiracy Theorist*&#8221; is if you want to DENY that 9/11 ever happened, OR you think that 9/11 was pulled off by &#8216;one&#8217; individual. Since more than one person OBVIOUSLY is responsible for WHAT DID HAPPEN on 9/11, then EVERYONE HERE either believes *Senor Bushie&#8217;s Conspiracy Theory *. . .







  . . . OR, you believe a different group of people (like this maybe) planned and carried out the attacks. Just the idea that you guys want to place &#8216;tags&#8217; (mental disorder?) upon other USMB registered members for *even having a &#8216;conspiracy theory&#8217;* says that a lot of this and this is going on from *&#8216;your&#8217; side of these Conspiracy Theory Debates*. Take a good look around to realize you are writing in the *USMB &#8220;Conspiracy Theories&#8221; Forum* where we are supposed to be presenting &#8216;our&#8217; Conspiracy Theories told by THE EVIDENCE. How many of you 911Truth DENIERS (pic and pic and pic) have bothered to answer Post #13 using &#8216;your&#8217; Conspiracy Theory evidence? :0) All three cases (Flight 93/Shanksville, Flight 77/Pentagon, WTC-7 CD Implosion) show glaring inconsistencies, errors and omissions in the *Official Cover Story &#8220;Conspiracy Theory,&#8221;* if you guys will simply pull your head out of the sand and take a good look around . . .   



Uknow_me72 said:


> Do they seem to have lack or reasoning?


 
  Yes! You continue to believe the *Official Cover Story LIE* (my thread) rather than base your own Conspiracy Theories upon THE EVIDENCE. Let&#8217;s look at *the Official Govt Evidence of the EMPTY Shanksville hole* one more time:






Okay hotshot: Go ahead and convince everyone here of *&#8216;your&#8217; Conspiracy Theory* that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this . . . 






  . . . little empty cotton-picking hole. Then ask yourself that silly question, *&#8220;Do they seem to have lack of reasoning?&#8221;* I say *&#8220;Definitely YES!!!!&#8221;* The fact that a majority of USMB registered members continue to stand with Senor Bushie, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld (my poll thread again) is a great sign that the USA is primed for utter destruction. Period. Those of you running around selling *Loyal Bushie LIES *(on all of these Boards = explained here) have angered this son of God to the point that *I refuse to intercede before God&#8217;s Throne for this ungodly country for another minute! *

  History was made on *April 20, 2009*, on the anniversary of when *this U.S. Geological Survey picture* (here) was taken that proves beyond all doubt that this little empty Shanksville hole (video clip) was created LONG before these 9/11 attacks were carried out. Let&#8217;s take a good look at my post that predicts calamity and destruction for the USA:

  Thread: *Who Supports The Official 9/11 Gov&#8217;t Cover Stories* (Page 8):

Post #115

  Post Title: *Utter Destruction Is Exactly What These Loyal Bushie Liars/DUPES Deserve &#8211; So Get Ready*



Terral said:


> *Date: April 20, 2009, 03:30 PM*
> 
> . . . Here is the deal for all of the Loyal Bushie LIARS/DUPES:
> 
> ...


 
   On the seventh day (April 26, 2009) I started this thread:

*[FONT=&quot]Mexican Swine Flu Could Be The Expected 9/11-like &#8220;Event&#8221; [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](link)[/FONT]  and you guys have no idea even today what this really means for the USA and the world; because this and this is par for the course. 

The same people who planned and carried out *the assassination of JFK* &#8216;and&#8217; the very same people who planned and carried out *the 9/11 Inside-job Attacks* (my blog) &#8216;and&#8217; the same people who are orchestrating *the current U.S./Global Economic Implosion* (my thread + Greatest Depression + Obama Deception) &#8216;are&#8217; the very same people who released this *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus* (story and story and story and story and story) that is now mutating in the MONSTER that will fill those *Mass Graves For US Citizens* (my thread) and those *FEMA coffins* with a country full of Loyal Bushie LIARS and DUPES prepared for utter destruction.

My hand of intercession before the throne of the Lord God (pic) *has been removed* &#8216;and&#8217; the hand of intercession from the Son of God (Christ) *has been removed* &#8216;and&#8217; the security blanket from God Himself protecting the Tabernacle of David currently housed in the USA *has been removed*, which means the destroyer and his horsemen of pestilence, famine and DEATH have been sealed and authorized by our Creator for the utter destruction of this once-great country that will take place right before your very eyes &#8216;and&#8217; nothing anyone can do now will stop it. But hey, Terral is only a tinfoil hat-wearing idiot. Right? :0) 



Uknow_me72 said:


> Do they seem to be on the same side everytime without seeing anyone else's point of view?


 
  You people swallow the *Official Cover Story LIES* hook, line, sinker, fishing pole and fisherman too, but then have the audacity to point fingers at those among us telling you *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* every damned day on all of these USMB Conspiracy Theory threads.  



Uknow_me72 said:


> Do they seem to conservative and they just don't want to rock the boat? Are they the term sheep?
> 
> I just thought all this was funny.


 
  Yeah? The Sheeple can just keep on laughing (Acts 13:41), because by the end of this year this place will look like a completely different world . . . 

  Obama promised you &#8220;Change.&#8221; Right? Click on 'Change' to see what is prepared and already on the table . . . 


  GL,

  Terral


----------



## editec (Apr 29, 2009)

Some of them might, of course, *but NO*, one does not have to be mentally disturbed to see a conspiracy where one might not exist.

All that it really takes is having *imperfect information* which leads one to think there's a conspiracy when there really isn't.

And let's face it, come situtations LOOK like conspriacy, when they are nothing more than like minded individuals doing what is best for them, too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2009)

Toro said:


> I find that most conspiracy theories tend to believe most if not all of them, no matter how outlandish.  That tells you a lot.



yeah like you 9/11 apologists conspiracy theories that muslims and Bin Laden were behind the attacks.talk about outlandish conspiracy theories. or Divecons lone nut theory that oswald was the lone assassin.LOL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2009)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



yeah we have seen your weak mind at work too many times around here with your outlandish conspiracy theories about 9/11 at work and when confronted with overwhelming evidence you join your ostrich buddies and bury your head in the sand and ignore it..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 29, 2009)

eots said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



as anybody with an open mind knows its a fact that the Bush/Obama dupes around here will just bury their head in the sand and ignore it which they will pay for in the end.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bravo IJ you proved Ravi's point right in the thread!


9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 29, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I find that most conspiracy theories tend to believe most if not all of them, no matter how outlandish.  That tells you a lot.
> ...


LOL MY LONE conspiracy??????????

you are delusional
seek out professional help


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Bravo IJ you proved Ravi's point right in the thread!
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



hey ghook here's your favorite conspiracy ...I believe you sent me a neg rep and told some bullshit story about how you knocked the last guy out that dared says this in real life...lol...lol...lol....lest we forget...


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



diveconspiricist are not mentally ill...just retarded due  to lack 0f oxygen in the birth canal.. you  shouldnt tease him.....the poor thing


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 29, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


look whos talking
LOL
you are a laughing stock
same for the rest of the 4.7% troofers


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 29, 2009)

eots said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Bravo IJ you proved Ravi's point right in the thread!
> ...



Yep I only met one 9/11 truther in real life and it ended pretty well for me! Not so much him! I despise your type!


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



ya suuuure it did ...nipple head...despise what type ?  those that ask questions..those that dare to report the fact of Israeli spying in and on the USA ?or the evidence of Israeli prior knowledge of 911...... you stupid racist MF


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 29, 2009)

eots said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Your type! The type that believes every conspiracy theory, the crazier the better. People who systematically reject occam's razor! Please who think holocaust denial and 9/11 truther theories are a civil duties. People who are far left that they buy into The Protocols of the Elders of Zion enough to become the 21st century Nazis!


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 29, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


also people on the FAR FAR FAR right


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



newsflash fuck face israel is just another country and just another group of corrupt politicians with  them monopoly men running the show and are not above reproach just because of your tired old straw men ...where the fuck do you get this elders of zion shit ? or holocaust denial from out of that ?


----------



## BaltimoreBob (May 26, 2009)

Well I'm a Conspiricy Theorist
and I believe I'm highly intelligent
at least I not only know Right from Wrong
I actually practice it.
I consider myself the Most Righteous person I know.

I also think that I'm perfectly rational
but most people think I'm crazy.
I've gotten thrown off like 4 different sites.
One was CatholicSingles because I wanted to recreate 
the train scene from Risky Business
with me playing the Tom Cruise character
and I was looking for my a gal to play RD's character.

I believe in Freedom of Speech.
I believe in Howard Stern and his rights. 
I believe in the Rights of any American 
to say just about anything except not to threaten anyone.

Thank You
My 2nd post.
Baltimore Bob


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 10, 2011)

Conspiracy Theories Explained | Psychology Today


> Paranoid schizophrenics are prone to delusions, tales in which random events become deeply meaningful. Some believe in complex conspiracies; others think they are Jesus Christ.
> 
> These stories sound crazy, but they may be the brain's efforts to make sense of its own internal messages, suggests Shitij Kapur, professor of psychiatry at the University of Toronto and vice president of research at the Canadian Centre for Addiction and Mental Health. In addition to other brain abnormalities, schizophrenics have too much dopamine. Just as addicts' desensitized dopamine systems make them feel that nothing matters, high levels of the neurotransmitter make schizophrenics believe that everything is significant.



Canadian Psychiatrist insists, &#8220;Conspiracy theorists have underlying mental illness. - The Damien Zone


> In my practice, its been pretty much the norm that patients who maintain and/or pursue beliefs in some of the more common conspiracy theories or far-out fringe conspiracy theories, are almost always suffering from mental illness.
> 
> In a study covering over twenty-two years of patient study in the fields of paranoiac anxiety states and bipolar paranoiac disorders, German-Canadian psychiatrist Leo Gann has raised a few eyebrows with statements like the one printed above.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?



When a mutation occurs in a gene that contains the instructions for a brain protein, like a neurotransmitter, it may contribute to a chemical imbalance in the brain.

Broken brain..... Duuuuh yup........


----------



## eots (Sep 10, 2011)

I THINK ANYONE THAT WOULD ASSERT THESE PATRIOTS ARE MENTALLY ILL AS AN EXPLANATION FOR THEIR REASONED OPINIONS IS INDEED SUFFERING FROM SOME KIND OF DELUSIONAL THINKING

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Liability (Sep 10, 2011)

eots said:


> I THINK ANYONE THAT WOULD ASSERT THESE PATRIOTS ARE MENTALLY ILL AS AN EXPLANATION FOR THEIR REASONED OPINIONS IS INDEED SUFFERING FROM SOME KIND OF DELUSIONAL THINKING
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



One can call one's self a "patriot" without actually being particularly patriotic.

One can question some of the things "determined" by the Commission without concluding that the entire 9/11 atrocities were a governmentally planned conspiracy against the American people.

id-eots, you remain a fucking lowlife scumbag lying sack of shit, you twoofer cock-sucker.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 10, 2011)

eots said:


> I THINK ANYONE THAT WOULD ASSERT THESE PATRIOTS ARE MENTALLY ILL AS AN EXPLANATION FOR THEIR REASONED OPINIONS IS INDEED SUFFERING FROM SOME KIND OF DELUSIONAL THINKING
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Flattery will get you nowhere, but then again neither will deflection.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 10, 2011)

eots said:


> I THINK ANYONE THAT WOULD ASSERT THESE PATRIOTS ARE MENTALLY ILL AS AN EXPLANATION FOR THEIR REASONED OPINIONS IS INDEED SUFFERING FROM SOME KIND OF DELUSIONAL THINKING
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


This coming from someone that can't answer a straight forward question and when shown where the question is can't find it.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 10, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conspiracy Theories Explained | Psychology Today
> 
> 
> > Paranoid schizophrenics are prone to delusions, tales in which random events become deeply meaningful. Some believe in complex conspiracies; others think they are Jesus Christ.
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Flopper (Sep 10, 2011)

To this day, polls repeatedly show that large segments of the public believe in one conspiracy 
or another.  For example, decades after the fact, about ninety percent of the population agrees that 
the assassination of President John Kennedy was orchestrated by a conspiracy and covered up by 
the government (Goertzel 1994; CBS 2009).  In 2006, about a third of the American populace 
believed that the Bush administration either planned or knowingly allowed the 9/11 attacks 
(Hargrove 2006).  In 2009, almost a third of the population believed the birther conspiracy, that 
President Barack Obama was a foreign born citizen who had unconstitutionally ascended to power 
(Nyhan 2011).  Why do conspiracy theories resonate so persistently? 

Getting the answer right is imperative.  While sometimes harmless, conspiracy theorizing is 
not confined to parlor games about who really shot Kennedy or who probed whom near Roswell, 
New Mexico.  It signals political alienation and distrust, it undercuts the ability of government to 
lead, and it can lead to witch hunts and worse (Sunstein and Vermeule 2008:1; Chanley 2002; Wedel 
2009; Oppel 2011).  High profile examples are legion.  During the 1990s, President Bill Clinton 
consumed much of his presidency fending off allegations that he was part of a conspiracy to cover 
up illegal activities. This administration ironically counterclaiming that it was the victim of a vast 
right-wing conspiracy.  Believing that the government was conspiring to violate individual rights, 
Timothy McVeigh bombed a federal building in Oklahoma City, killing 168 and wounding hundreds 4
more.  Conspiracy-related race riots and Red Scares inflicted incalculable damage to the country.  
And further afield, Anders Behring Breiviks conspiratorial views killed scores and Adolf Hitlers 
stab in the back myths killed millions.

If you think conspiracy theories are just fun and games, think again.


http://joeuscinski.com/uploads/ConspiraciesareforlosersAPSA.pdf


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I THINK ANYONE THAT WOULD ASSERT THESE PATRIOTS ARE MENTALLY ILL AS AN EXPLANATION FOR THEIR REASONED OPINIONS IS INDEED SUFFERING FROM SOME KIND OF DELUSIONAL THINKING
> ...



they why do you attempt it ?


----------



## yidnar (Sep 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


so bin laden took credit for something he did not do ?? and millions of vile Muslims celebrated for no reason ??


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

yidnar said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



bin laden immediately denied involvement and all subsequent bin laden videos are highly suspect...so could you provide a lik to the video of millions of Muslims celebrating....,no of course you cant


----------



## editec (Sep 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?


 
Some of them might.

Then too some of those who mock conspiracy theories, might too.

There ARE conspiracies, ya know?

Telling ourseves that every person who thinks there might be a conspiracy is foolish.

After all, we uncover various kinds of conspiracies every damned day.

Usually they're business criminal in nature, of course, but they certainly CAN effect us all, anyway.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2011)

editec said:


> There ARE conspiracies, ya know?
> 
> Telling ourseves that every person who thinks there might be a conspiracy is foolish.



Of course there are conspiracies.  The United States conspired to take down Saddam Hussein.  The FBI regularly conspires to take down terrorists, drug dealers and other criminals.  Your local police department conspires daily to catch traffic law violators.

The difference between a conspiracy and a conspiracy theorist is one of reality.  Conspiracies always leak.  The bigger the secret, the fast it will leak.  It's a law of human nature.  



> Three may keep a secret, if two of them are dead.  -- *Benjamin Franklin*



Our military "conspires" to keep a techonology and strategic edge against our enemies and other threats, but it is a fluid process since those things always leak out or are found out.  Heck, the USSR had an atomic weapon within four years of Hiroshima.  

Yes, there was a conspiracy on 9/11.  Several terrorists conspired to hijack airliners and use them as WMDs.  It worked.  Although there were hints of what they were up to doing, we didn't catch it in time to stop them.  A year-long investigation revealed what happened, opportunities missed to stop them and what we should do to prevent such another tragedy from being repeated.  As we speak, our government is _conspiring_ to stop, capture and/or kill any threat to our nation.  

Just because conspiracies really exist doesn't mean the Moon landing was a hoax, that LBJ ordered the assassination of JFK, that it was a drone which flew into the Pentagon on 9/11 or that WTC7 was destroyed by implosion.  If those things were true, someone would have leaked the truth and facts would have been revealed to prove the truth.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, really stupid lies screw up their minds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT4BXIpdIdo]WTC Modeling Instruction & Testing in the Real World - YouTube[/ame]

People who can't comprehend the obvious drive them crazy.

psik


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > There ARE conspiracies, ya know?
> ...



hate to break your heart back facts HAVE proved that the wtc was destoryed by implosion,that LBJ had a major hand in the assissination of JFK,that an anirlier did not slam into the pentagon,you just ignore them. oh and there have been whistle blowers that came forward on 9/11,you just ignore them or write them off as crackpots mr coincidence theorist. the only terrorists are the neocons in the Bush administration that you have allowed to brainwash you with their propaganda and lies.


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...




Grunting illiterate pea brain lying scumbag twoofer, 9/11 Rimjob, appears to be claiming (which is to say, he's outright lying again) that some alleged "facts" somehow "prove" that the WTC came down by "implosion."

There are zero facts and zero proof of that ridiculously sub-moronic claim.

9/11 Rimjob licks assholes for recreation.  Shit in; shit out.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 11, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



So you're saying, if i were on a video or responding on this thread, and i say "9/11 Inside Job" is a complete moron and believes anything he hears....you'll believe me because i "act" so serious and like i know what i'm talking about?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 11, 2011)

Like everything else, there is a range.

Some are paranoid goofballs.  Others just plain can't accept as true things they are told when they are told things by folks they know to be liars.  And sometimes they get 'facts' sideways.   I had an uncle who refused to believe the Oswald was the shooter because he was a sharpshooter in the Marines rather than a marksman.    He believed that since he was a sharpshooter he must therefore have been a lousy shot.   The reality was that Oswald just missed the higher Marine standard for Marksman and that at the range between the book depository and the street in Dallas Oswald got 48 out of 50 on a regular basis.   He also couldn't be convinced that Connelly was sitting on a jump seat perpendicular to the Kennedys which explains the path of the bullet through Connelly.  

The 911 goofs refuse to believe that building 7 could come down like that.   They also insist on controlled demolition when that would have required miles of det cord all over the buildings and no one noticing a thing.

On the positive side, they keep those in authority on their toes.  You can't just sweep stuff under the rug.   there will be people out there who make you justify your assumptions.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 11, 2011)

eots said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Fuck you. I post links to Youtube videos PROVING Alex Jones is a FUCKING MORON and you say, "what question?" You're a fucking moron.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 11, 2011)

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Rimjob is a cock sucking, shit eating moron. End of story. I should point out that Mr. Jones and Eots seem to think he has some value. WOW!! That's THREE worthless assholes.


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



you are so gay


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2011)

Of course the conspiracy theorists tend to have mental imbalances.  

Just look at the sub-moronic, filthy, vile, ignorant, mindless, baseless, fantasy crap constantly spewed by shitheads like id-eots, or Christophera or 9/11 Rimjob or that dick-muncher Mr. Jones.

It is one thing to recognize that conspiracies DO by definition exist in the world.  

It is quite another thing to so warmly embrace these half-baked nut-job lunatic notions.

All 9/11 Twoofers are mentally imbalanced and sordid cock-sucking assholes.


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Most are articulate and seem to be quite intelligent (well, eots is a notable exception), but there is just something wrong with their reasoning, and their ability to believe the most ridiculous nonsense is mystifying.
> 
> What do you think?



Go easy on Oddball.  He's an artist.


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

Liability said:


> Of course the conspiracy theorists tend to have mental imbalances.
> 
> Just look at the sub-moronic, filthy, vile, ignorant, mindless, baseless, fantasy crap constantly spewed by shitheads like id-eots, or Christophera or 9/11 Rimjob or that dick-muncher Mr. Jones.
> 
> ...


*
Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng  Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.*  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden. * Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award* in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986). * Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.  *Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:

*
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center*]."  AE911Truth.org

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers:


----------



## eots (Sep 12, 2011)

*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).  * Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

*They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations*. 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230;* Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
*
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## sparky (Sep 12, 2011)

If having less and less trust in governance is a mental disorder, then the phramacabal is going to do a stroke of biz here


----------



## editec (Sep 12, 2011)

The question before us is

*



Do conspiracy theorists have a mental disorder?

Click to expand...

 *

*The answer is some of them do.*

*So what?*

*Some of pretty much any group one can name will have their crazies*


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

People believe in conspiracy theories because the truth "is either too simple or too remote," says sociologist Clifton Bryant of Virginia Tech University, who has made a study of "deviant logic" and behavior.

"We're always ready to believe something about which we know nothing,"


----------



## Liability (Sep 12, 2011)

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the conspiracy theorists tend to have mental imbalances.
> ...



There is not a single solitary credible speck of evidence that any explosives (other than the jet fuel) was used.

Twoofers remain rabid asshole scumbag morons.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2011)

sparky said:


> If having less and less trust in governance is a mental disorder, then the phramacabal is going to do a stroke of biz here



Distrusting government is an American tradition.  Believing our own government continually and repeatedly conspires to do harm against the American people is ridiculous for many reasons.  The main one being that our government is composed of American people who would bitch at the first sign of a "conspiracy".


----------



## Liability (Sep 14, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > If having less and less trust in governance is a mental disorder, then the phramacabal is going to do a stroke of biz here
> ...



When you post using fair-minded (and rather obvious) logic, you lose folks like sparky.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

daws101 said:


> People believe in conspiracy theories because the truth "is either too simple or too remote," says sociologist Clifton Bryant of Virginia Tech University, who has made a study of "deviant logic" and behavior.
> 
> "We're always ready to believe something about which we know nothing,"


Fits the NIST and OCT believers to a T.

The 9/11 truth critics have nothing but ad hominem arguments. 
Both sides of the issue have conspiracy theories.
9-11 was a conspiracy whether a person believes that it was an inside job or that a handful of Arabs outwitted the entire intelligence apparatus of the Western world and the operational response of NORAD and the US Air Force.
For one side to call the other conspiracy theorists is the pot calling the kettle black.

The 9/11 Truth movement was not created by bloggers ranting on their web sites. It was created by professional architects and engineers some of whom are known for having designed steel high rise buildings. 

It was created by US Air Force pilots and commercial airline pilots who are expert at flying airplanes. 

The professionals and the scientists are speaking from the basis of years of experience and expert knowledge. Moreover, the scientists are speaking from the basis of careful research into the evidence that exists.
When a physicist proves that Building 7 (the stories not obscured by other buildings) fell at free fall speed and NIST has to acknowledge that he is correct, you can bet your life that the physicist is correct.

*When the architects, engineers, and scientists speak, they offer no theory of who is responsible for 9-11.* They state that the known evidence supports *neither *the NIST reports nor the 9-11 Commission Report. They say that the explanation that the government has provided is* demonstrably wrong* and that an investigation is required if we are to discover the truth about the event.

*It is not a conspiracy theory to examine the evidence and to state that the evidence does not support the explanation that has been given.*

On the one hand there are *credentialed experts* who demonstrate problems in the official account, and on the other hand there are* non-experts *who denounce the experts as conspiracy kooks.
The experts are cautious and careful about what they say, and their detractors have thrown caution and care to the wind. That is the state of the debate. 
The "Critics" of 9/11 Truth. Do They Have a Case?

That is the position of the 9-11 Truth movement.


----------

